# Regaining Oklahoma Front Lawn



## orangepower1987 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello fellow lawn owners!

First time poster here. I'm in Oklahoma City and need some advice. I've had great success in the backyard and side front yard with my Bermuda grass. It comes in thick, green, and I have no issues with it.

However in the main front yard is patchy. Really patchy. I'll go from the side front yard to the main front yard and it's night and day. I have to large trees that I'm fairly confident are the culprit but my main question is this: is there anything I can do to get grass to grow here? I put down dense shade grass and watering it every day, but I'll take any advice. Thanks in advance!

(The photos are the main front yard)


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Bermuda and trees don't mix. That is why @Tellycoleman says you can have trees or you can have Bermuda. There is Bermuda grass there but it won't ever get thick and lush if it is under trees.


----------



## orangepower1987 (Apr 10, 2019)

So what next? Heavy seeding of shade grass?


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

orangepower1987 said:


> So what next? Heavy seeding of shade grass?


I think most people that have this problem (fyi - I don't), choose to either make a large planter bed around the trees or cut them down. For me personally, I don't think it's worth fighting to make grass grow (especially Bermuda) in less than ideal conditions like shade, traffic, pets, trees etc. I'd either work to drastically change the growing conditions or go a different route with your landscape.


----------



## Hashwad (Mar 27, 2019)

I had a fairly good size Camphor tree in my front yard and had great success with my hybrid bermuda.... but I really had to thin it out. Might try that


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

We put down a thin fescue in our shady areas. Had I known more about grass at the time I may have tried something different.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

orangepower1987 said:


> So what next? Heavy seeding of shade grass?


It looks like the area has a good border on all 4 sides from the road driveways and sidewalks. This would allow you to renovate the whole area into a more shade tolerant grass that wouldn't be growing right next to a different grass type. You might post those pics in the cool season forum and see what kind of advice you get on a grass type. Do you have irrigation in that area?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> We put down a thin fescue in our shady areas. Had I known more about grass at the time I may have tried something different.


I have a spot in my front yard just like that. I hate it but the boss lady won't allow me to cut down the dogwoods so quote Adam Sandler as the talking goat "Pretty much my options are limited". I really hate having to change my mower height mid mow to do the fescue.


----------



## orangepower1987 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you for all of the help! My irrigation is a simple sprinkler I set up to run 180 degrees for about 30-45 minutes. Otncovers the whole front yard.

I'll post my question to the cool-seasoners as well. Aesthetically I don't hate the trees because they help the house stay cool on 100+ temp days. I also agree that having to change mower height mid mow SUUUUUCKS. I'm down to switch it over.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Maybe you could try zoysia or blue grass?


----------



## orangepower1987 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sbcgenii said:


> Maybe you could try zoysia or blue grass?


I'm down to give it a try. I just don't know much about grass other than Bermuda. Any specific threads to check out or how-tos?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

orangepower1987 said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you could try zoysia or blue grass?
> ...


I barely know anything about Bermuda lol. I have just read zoysia is more shade tolerant. It also goes dormant in the winter so it will more closely match the Bermuda in the winter months. I don't know how well it will match in the summer though. Makes me want to chop some trees down.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

If you are not willing to cut the trees then you have to use a cool season grass. Or no grass. A good boarder would look awesome. With any type of grass you are going to struggle with mowing with those tree roots in the way. The tree will also rob nutrients from the grass. Looks like an Oak tree. Those are horrible with surface roots. Unfortunately as the tree grows your problem will only get worse. Every year it will get harder as the tree gets bigger.
you can try different ways to make a snake look good. but it will still be a snake.
below is a unique way of incorporating a ring of pea gravel around your tree.
However I am a tree racist so take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> However I am a tree racist so take my advice with a grain of salt.


Telly was friends with a bunch of trees in college so he can make such statements.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > However I am a tree racist so take my advice with a grain of salt.
> ...


Bahahaha :lol: @Tellycoleman @TN Hawkeye
Wife just shot me dagger eyes for my audible laugh


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Project your wealth and social status with a beautiful fescue lawn. Lol.

At one point in my life I despised fescue lawns grown in Oklahoma. Now I must admit I'm extremely jealous. I manage about 20 full fescue (4+ acres) lawns here in Tulsa. They look fantastic this time of season.

The key is a proper irrigation, deep shade, comprehensive fungicide program, and heavy fertilization program with macros/ micros over winter. I prefer to let it ride from mid April through August.


----------



## orangepower1987 (Apr 10, 2019)

high leverage said:


> Project your wealth and social status with a beautiful fescue lawn. Lol.
> 
> At one point in my life I despised fescue lawns grown in Oklahoma. Now I must admit I'm extremely jealous. I manage about 20 full fescue (4+ acres) lawns here in Tulsa. They look fantastic this time of season.
> 
> The key is a proper irrigation, deep shade, comprehensive fungicide program, and heavy fertilization program with macros/ micros over winter. I prefer to let it ride from mid April through August.


Fellow Okie! My trees are finally starting to get some leaves so can I overseed again now that the shade is coming in? Any advice you would give a newbie on shade grass?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

orangepower1987 said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > Project your wealth and social status with a beautiful fescue lawn. Lol.
> ...


My best advice is not to seed TTTF in spring in Oklahoma. I only seed in fall (September).


----------



## orangepower1987 (Apr 10, 2019)

Awesome. Ok! Thank you!


----------

